# Melatonin



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Have any of you found melatonin to be helpful with insomnia. And, if so, what dose helped you?

This was one of my psychiatrist's suggestions on how to deal with my insomnia. Personally, I'd rather just have a drug like chloral hydrate to knock me unconscious.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=26483

Your body naturally produces melatonin when it is dark around you. That is why it is best to sleep in as dark of a room as possible.

Some people use time release and some don't. I'd suggest looking around under the supplements forum on imminst for more information about melatonin and what works best for people.

I personally don't take it so I can't help you there.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

Doesn't work for me but gives me very strange dreams.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Personally I got a pack of like 15 3 mg sublingual tablets. I break them in quarters and so I take about .75 mg a night. Knocks me right out. Normally sounds and stuff are noticeable to me, but while using melatonin nothing effects me. I can sleep through anything. The effect lasts about four hours, so I never take it if I have to be awake before four hours. Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night after this time period and pop another .75 mg in, and within the hour (usually much less) I'm out like a light! It's great if I want to sleep in the morning when it's already getting light (because I usually have a hell of a time getting to sleep as the sun comes up). 

I don't know if it's because less is more with melatonin (I don't know why you can't find it in smaller doses! .75 is definitely sufficient) or what, but it knocks me out. It's a wonderful feeling. I thought it would "help" me have stranger dreams. But it doesn't effect my dreams in any way. The only thing is I tend to have stiffer muscles/joints than usual in the morning.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've heard not to use melatonin till the age of 40 or 50 when your body doesn't produce as much.


----------



## Kinos Journey (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a long sleep onset (ie, takes me forever to get to sleep, even when I'm sleepy), so I take them to help me fall asleep faster. It was amazing to actually feel awake when I, well, woke up.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

it has helped me but it gives me very vivid dreams and if i take too much it gives me nightmares.I usually take about 1.5 milligrams.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I need about 10 MG to take effect. I used it for years, now it hardly works. I only use it if my sleep has gotten way off whack and I need to actually get up for something.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

I do notice feeling more refreshed and a better sleep routine, only down side like mentioned above is the weird/vivid dreams I seem get.


----------



## BackToBasics (Apr 15, 2013)

I've taken melatonin...tried it again about 2 weeks ago. I don't know. I can drink a couple cups of coffee and can go to sleep (I don't do that often). I've tried taking melatonin in hopes I could sleep better but it hasn't helped me. Drinking a glass of red wine has some health benefits is supposed to be good for you and it is also supposed to help you relax/fall asleep. I get around 4 to 5 hours of interrupted sleep every night...just constant tossing and turning and it's driving me nuts because I can't go back to sleep when I wake up. I think I'm going to try a new bed and a glass of red wine and see if that works.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I take it during my SA spikes and am able to sleep pretty well.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

i found that if the dose is too high it gives me nightmares and crazy dreams.But it has helped a little with insomnia


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Someday before i gone through article about sleep medicine reviews in which i found that its quite helpful below is some important thing i read..

*melatonin can make you fall asleep about four minutes faster, increase your sleep efficiency by about 2 to 3 percent and add around 13 minutes to your sleep duration.*


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Heh, it seems to have worked well enough to get a melatonin receptor agonist onto the market (Ramelteon), but I've heard mixed reviews (for both the natural and the dolled up pharma version). Give it a try, it won't hurt, and if I remember right, the psychiatrist that talked about Ramelteon told us that it's a waste of time though (at least for how much it costs lol).


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Try Zopiclone. It works and I feel nice and happy in the morning.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

i have taken zopiclone a few months ago. it wasn't really helpful for my anxiety.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

matthewebbert said:


> i have taken zopiclone a few months ago. it wasn't really helpful for my anxiety.


It isn't really supposed to be used for anxiety, just as an alternative to benzos for insomnia as it is supposed to be less addictive.


----------



## owsley (Apr 26, 2013)

Etizolam is great for sleep, does not leave you feeling groggy and gives a nice after glow ideal for anxiety. I only take 1mg twice a week, to avoid dependence and tolerance.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

> It isn't really supposed to be used for anxiety, just as an alternative to benzos for insomnia as it is supposed to be less addictive.


Thank you for the information was not aware with it..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matthewebbert said:


> Someday before i gone through article about sleep medicine reviews in which i found that its quite helpful below is some important thing i read..
> 
> *melatonin can make you fall asleep about four minutes faster, increase your sleep efficiency by about 2 to 3 percent and add around 13 minutes to your sleep duration.*


I still wake up exactly six hours after taking 3mg :lol....If I go up to 6mg during an SA spike, I would sleep about 9.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonelyjew said:


> It isn't really supposed to be used for anxiety, just as an alternative to benzos for insomnia as it is supposed to be less addictive.





matthewebbert said:


> Thank you for the information was not aware with it..


Correct. Melatonin is for insomnia only. The extra rest, however, can make one less cranky and quick-tempered, though.


----------

